# VA Caught Red Handed Once Again



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An audio tape of an internal meeting of VA officials planning on destroying veteran medical files to reduce backlogs and make themselves look better has surfaced.
As a veteran who is enrolled in the VA healthcare system I can say that the clinic and hospital staffs that are down in the trenches with us do a great job. But at the higher levels, the administrators need to be fired and not retired.
And perhaps criminal charges as well.
This is totally unacceptable.

VA destroyed veteran medical records to delete exam requests | The Daily Caller!


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I have to rely on the VA as well. They do a pretty good job for being socialized medicine. although as a patient you have to jump through hoops. Do you think that they were talking about inactive patients? With the conversation being taken out of context.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

spokes said:


> I have to rely on the VA as well. They do a pretty good job for being socialized medicine. although as a patient you have to jump through hoops. Do you think that they were talking about inactive patients? With the conversation being taken out of context.


This is just the latest in a string of these events.
look below in this very forum. click here http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/7218-more-veterans-administration-hijinks.html


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Although I don't want to address previous posts I went to rehabilitation for alcoholism a long time ago at Clarksburg VAMC. The first thing they wanted to do with me is medicate me with stuff like Depakote and other crap. I was there to stop abusing and they were giving me Diazepam. They are good as far as getting eyeglasses and things like that. I use the VA as my primary resource for health care. With this Obama thing I'm really glad I have something.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> Although I don't want to address previous posts I went to rehabilitation for alcoholism a long time ago at Clarksburg VAMC. The first thing they wanted to do with me is medicate me with stuff like Depakote and other crap. I was there to stop abusing and they were giving me Diazepam. They are good as far as getting eyeglasses and things like that. I use the VA as my primary resource for health care. With this Obama thing I'm really glad I have something.


That reminds me - if you are a veteran who is having issues with PTSD, never, never, ever call the VA Crisis Line. You will go places you don't want to go.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Done that once. They call you back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What else would you expect from This Administration. And they paid them a bonus to do it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I'm really glad that terra firma is just a pass through place.

Got a new body waiting, . . . but I would kinda like to see something come out of my claim that is now just almost a year old.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

About 15 years ago I was laid off from work and attempted to get a prescription filled through the VA, there was so much bs to wade through I said screw it and skipped a few meals to pay for it myself. I have had no further dealings with the VA and never intend to darken their doorstep again with my presence.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> Done that once. They call you back.


I'll bet they did! :-o


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

This is the sort of thing that happens when you let Government, who has no interest in your health and welfare control your medical care. I hope all of the Obamabots are watching this closely cause this is their future in Obamacare, and once this system fails forcing us to single payer system after the insurance company's have been put out of business, it will get even worse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> This is the sort of thing that happens when you let Government, who has no interest in your health and welfare control your medical care. I hope all of the Obamabots are watching this closely cause this is their future in Obamacare, and once this system fails forcing us to single payer system after the insurance company's have been put out of business, it will get even worse.


Actually, Obamacare will be just like Medicaid. Not Medicare, but worse, Medicaid. And VA health care is light years ahead of Medicaid.
Not saying VA is great, but still better than what Obamacare will turn out to be.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

O I agree with you RPD, was just comparing the paralellels of the two. I cant wait for a liberal to complain as I am going to relish in reminding them they voted for it and now they have what they voted for!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Obamacare IS about getting rid of Obamanites while robbing the rest of us blatantly to fund the muslim brotherhood. Period.


----------

